
Show HN: Get latest job offer detail from tech companies - khitcher
http://www.branchtip.com/
======
DrScump
(Requires LinkedIn credentials)

~~~
jageen
If you cancel it, it will throw "Internal Server Error"

EDIT :
[http://www.branchtip.com/oauth2callback?error=user_cancelled...](http://www.branchtip.com/oauth2callback?error=user_cancelled_authorize&error_description=The+user+cancelled+the+authorization&state=987654321)

I think here else case is missing.

Another thing IF you mimic actual url param
'[http://www.branchtip.com/oauth2callback?code='](http://www.branchtip.com/oauth2callback?code=')
it will show ``code length = 0``

^ Might be log.

